# Grounds Keeper II price



## Rile78 (May 14, 2018)

I have a pull behind tine rake for my riding mower that does a pretty good job of pulling out all the dead grass. However I've been really impressed with the reviews for the GKII rake and went to the web to order one and noticed the price is $80 and up. A few weeks ago when I first researched it they were on Amazon and other sites for around $34.99. What in the heck happened? Looks like sever price gouging to me. Does anyone know of any similar style rake available or a better source to buy the GKII rake at non-rip-off prices?


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

https://www.acehardware.com/departments/lawn-and-garden/gardening-tools/rakes/7338932


----------



## Rile78 (May 14, 2018)

Thanks @TommyTester, unfortunately ACE makes you order a pack of 6


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

@Rile78 You might see if your local ACE store could get you one. I'm sure they could sell the other 5.


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

I just ordered one and had the same issue as you looking around, it was 90$ on Amazon. I found one here with a good shipping price. Another site had it for 30$ but shipping was 60$ lol. Its shipping from canada so Im still waiting for its arrival.
https://mkrittenhouse.com/us/deluxe-grounds-rakes-superior-leaf-rake-shrub-and-spot


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

I bought mine at treestuff.com (currently $28.99). Coupon code FREESHIP gets you free s/h.


----------



## BubbaGrumpus (Jun 17, 2019)

Check out The Maintainer rake. Same design, same quality, more affordable and more available.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Many of the Ace stores stock them without asking. You'd be surprised.

Apparently, the tines are also replaceable if they break. Not sure where you'd find replacements for sale, though.

I like the rake.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

massgrass said:


> I bought mine at treestuff.com (currently $28.99). Coupon code FREESHIP gets you free s/h.


Just picked one up.....thx brother


----------



## Rile78 (May 14, 2018)

Green said:


> Many of the Ace stores stock them without asking. You'd be surprised.
> 
> Apparently, the tines are also replaceable if they break. Not sure where you'd find replacements for sale, though.
> 
> I like the rake.


You were absolutely right! My closest ACE is about 17 miles away so I called them and sure enough they had 3 on hand and set one back for me until I can go pick it up tonight. The guy said he has one and it's the best invention since sliced bread.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Rile78 said:


> Green said:
> 
> 
> > Many of the Ace stores stock them without asking. You'd be surprised.
> ...


I love mine. It is fantastic.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I've been looking at these for awhile now. What is the advantage over a standard rake?


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

pennstater2005 said:


> I've been looking at these for awhile now. What is the advantage over a standard rake?


For me it really dug deep into the ground. Everything I did with it was more efficient vs a regular rake.

The one think you will NOT be able to do with it is rake up acorns. For that I got a acorn rake from R&R.

I have like 7 rakes. If I could have only one it would be the GKII.


----------



## TomTurf (Jun 10, 2019)

Thanks to @tonnytester and @massgrass WOW great price , bought it :thumbup: ! 
On backorder but I can wait a week or two for it to arrive


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> I've been looking at these for awhile now. What is the advantage over a standard rake?


I would say it's more like a tine dethatcher with a handle. In my experience it's particularly good at getting at thatch and moss hiding in the turf.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Thanks @massgrass and @DFW_Zoysia. On the list for next year. It looks good for spreading peat moss too as I recall @GrassDaddy using it for that purpose.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

pennstater2005 said:


> Thanks @massgrass and @DFW_Zoysia. On the list for next year. It looks good for spreading peat moss too as I recall @GrassDaddy using it for that purpose.


You'll be amazed at how many things this rake does well. But to be clear, there is still a place for rakes with closer spaced tines.


----------

